# Solved: hdmi/dvi audio problems



## mopitup (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi,

I have a Bush 37inch Lcd tv (IDLCD37TV07HD) and i am trying to connect it to my computer. Svideo works fine but using a dvi/hdmi cable i get no sound from the tv. I have read that dvi does not support sound, but my graphic card specifications seem to indicate that it should.

http://ati.amd.com/products/radeonhd2600/radeonhd2600xt/specs.html

I also have the Ati Hd sound drivers installed, though i do not see an option to use them anywhere.

Does anyone have any ideas on how to solve this? I have read the other posts here that I could find related to this. the TV only looks at one input at a time so a separate audio feed isnt possible. I know i could run speakers off the pc onboard audio but would prefer to use hdmi for the sound if at all possible even if i have to buy a new graphics card.

Other than that it is a pretty standard winxp pro system - 2gb ram E6600 chip

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Is this installed?
HDMI audio driver.


----------



## mopitup (Feb 28, 2007)

yes - i have searched for updated drivers too. However in control panel - i see no option to use it


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

I don't have a radeonhd card,so can't be sure.
Is there possibly a way to activate it in catalyst control center.
Only other thing I can think of,is checking sounds and audio devices
in the windows control panel and see if it is listed in the dropdown
on the audio tab.
You probably already did that.


----------



## mopitup (Feb 28, 2007)

yes i did










seems to be the only option










its installed - with no question mark

as for ccc - i can try but i use ati tray tools for choice


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

ATI tray tools and catalyst can be run together.
I have used both in the past,no problems.


----------



## mopitup (Feb 28, 2007)

ok - i installed the catalyst control centre - i still cannot see any sound settings in it though 

I did get this message from it though - which does seem to indicate sound is possible:-

"HDMI Connectivity
If your DTV is equipped with HDMI (High Definition Multimedia Interface) and your ATI Radeon graphics card has a DVI connection, you can connect the DTV to your computer.

The types of connections and functions of your video card vary by model. Please see the Users Guide on the installation CD for information specific to your card.

On pre-ATI Radeon 2000 series graphics cards, the DVI output of the graphics card supplies video only. To connect this type of graphics card to an HDMI-compatible DTV, you need a DVI-to-HDMI adapter and an HDMI cable to supply video to your DTV. You must also make a separate connection from the audio output of your computer to the audio input of your HDMI-compatible DTV.

Note: Your DTV may also need to be configured for external audio. For more information see the documentation that came with your DTV.
The DVI output of some more recent ATI Radeon graphics cards, such as the ATI Radeon X2000 series that has audio processing capabilities, is comprised of both video and audio signals. If you have an ATI Radeon X2000 series graphics card, you only need a DVI-to-HDMI adapter and an HDMI cable to connect to an HDMI-compatible DTV."

Despite this - i still have no sound on the tv - though it is playing back on rhe computer speakers


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

I am seeing posts on some other forums that suggest a
DVI-HDMI cable wont pass audio and the included HDMI
adapter would need to be used with a standard HDMI cable.

From what I can see from the little information I can find
on ATI,this is correct.
The ATI adapter is required to pass the audio.


----------



## mopitup (Feb 28, 2007)

I am going to try that - i have lent the adaptor to a mate and should have it back in a couple of days. 

I still think i should see the option to use the ati sound in the control panel though


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

DVI/HDMI passes image only, that is correct. The easiest way would be to connect an additional audio cable from PC to TV

PC Audio out (probably a single 3,5 mm jack at one end of audio cable)
TV Audio in (two RCA plugs white/red for L/Rat othe end of audio cable)

Make sure the RCA input sockets on TV correspond to the HDMI input.
Check your AV setting (or external) on the TV


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

I don't know if you would see it in control panel or not.
Seems like it is a dedicated audio device for the card only,
and not generally available for audio output to windows.


----------



## mopitup (Feb 28, 2007)

ok - got my ati adapter back from my mate and now using a pure hdmi cable to the tv.

I have now found the setting to use the ATi audio :-










However still no sound - does anyone have any further ideas?

Aha!

I needed to set the sound to 5.1 - so i got output on the rear speakers


----------

